# anyone near Hendersonville, NC?



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13742631

Just came across him. Sweet old boy needs a home.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I live close to Hendersonville, but am not allowed to have any more dogs (DH put his foot down).
I'd be willing to pick him up and do the first leg of a transport (200 miles any direction from there) if anyone is interested.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks like this is a kill shelter
Here is Jake:




I have Not contacted anyone yet.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Has anyone contacted any rescues about him? He is a handsome boy.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

*I can help*

Need to look up where Hendersonville is located but I would be willing to help get him down to Atlanta if someone knows the contact for Adopt a Golden ATL.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

*Hendersonville is not far from GA line.....*



coppers-mom said:


> I live close to Hendersonville, but am not allowed to have any more dogs (DH put his foot down).
> I'd be willing to pick him up and do the first leg of a transport (200 miles any direction from there) if anyone is interested.


Coopers-mom, I can do the other half of the journey if we can get him into GRRAtl. 

Anyone know contact there and can arrange?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Tried calling the shelter to confirm that Jake is still there, they are not answering. I sent the shelter an email.

I sent info to Foothills GRR, looks like they are about an hour from Hendersonville.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I e-mailed foothills golden retriever erscue (upstate sc) and the atlanta rescue. I offered to transport and pay his adoption fee. Keep your fingers crossed.
I haven't called the hendersonville shelter. I'll get attached and won't be able to accept that he doesn't get a home if I get too involved. I turned one into the shelter a year and a half ago and they put her to sleep without contacting me. I can't go there anymore. I only get involved if I can keep it if necessary.
I'll e-mail the hendersonvbille shelter too. Pray he gets a home or I'm gonna be in trouble. Copper is male dog aggressive and hubby would be really mad if another one "showed up".


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

mygoldencharlie - we crossposted.
Maybe this will work out.
I'll transport if needed. Anyone interested??????


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

The Foothills GRR covers the Hendersonville area.
I've sent this to the National Rescue Committee member for the
Eastern Region....Jane Moore. She was at GRRITS this weekend.
Jane has sent this to the Foothills GRR.


Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Please let me know where I can help.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm also close to Hendersonville if help is needed.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm in northern VA, but if no rescue will take him I'd be willing to foster him for a month or two. I couldn't make the whole drive to Hendersonville, but could do 100-200 miles.


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

I would like more info if anyone here has it on Jake. The website only gave me his photo.
How old, any particulars. I recently loss my Gwen and would be willing to drive from Fl
to NC to get him. Fran a moderator here could vouch for me. Big Bear another golden rescue 3 and 1/2 and I are missing something. Please if anyone knows stuff, let me know.
Rose


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I can get him either from Hendersonville to down around here or from here to Atlanta if you want.


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

I would be willing to drive to Atlanta to get this boy, but I would like some info on him.
How old, does he get along with other dogs, all the other **** I can deal with. I think my mission is to rescue (Big Bear was a puppy mill $1299 dog that went to 5 homes in 15 months), now 3+, loving, a little Forest Gumpish, but we love him to death. Any info from anyone???


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Did anyone get in touch with the shelter? I think there is someone who posts on Petfinder by the user name of Shelterspirit who lives in that area. Maybe she can do a temp test on him to get some more info. I will PM or email her to find out.


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

I just emailed the shelter which I am sure is closed and hopefully will hear something in the morning. I live in PalmBeach area and would be a long trip for us, me and Big Bear, would be happy to go if Jake would be a good fit for all.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I emailed the girl that is sort of near there. I mapquested it and she is about 2 hours away, but she may have a contact nearer to there. I will let you know what I hear.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes contact the shelter and also contact shelterspirit.

I used to have her email but it might have been when she volunteered for another shelter.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

am in charleston can help transport.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rose - I can help transport south to Florida from Macon, GA (1-1/2 hrs. south of Atlanta off of I-75) for 150-200 miles.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

jealous1 said:


> Rose - I can help transport south to Florida from Macon, GA (1-1/2 hrs. south of Atlanta off of I-75) for 150-200 miles.


I can transport from Atlanta to Macon.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I tried calling the shelter at least 10 times today, alsways a recording.
They haven't answered my email either.

Maybe someone that is close to the shelter can go to see if Jake is still there?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I did get a reply from foothillsgrrrescue saying that they are aware of him and won't let anything happen to him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, that's good news.

Shelterspirit is 3 hours from the shelter, so that doesn't help. I asked her to let me know if she had any contacts in the area.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying that Jake gets out of there fast!!
What a BEAUTIFUL BOY!


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I did get a reply from foothillsgrrrescue saying that they are aware of him and won't let anything happen to him.


Oh thank goodness. Thank you MGC! I was gassing up the car ready to go. I can rest easier. I worked myself into a migraine last night emailing rescues about Goldens and Labs (even one Weimeraner) in shelters. Then I look at all the other breeds I am not trying to help and I just feel terrible. I just have to hope and pray other rescues and communities are doing their part and if they don't make it I pray God makes it quick and painless.

If I could just win the lottery........


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's the reply I got from Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue. Looks like he is not a candidate for Rose. They are looking for a home for him if anyone could deal with this issue.

_Hello Teresa,_

_We are aware of Jake. He needs a special home since he is male dog aggressive. We are working with another rescue to get him placed. Please be assured that we will not let anything happen to him._

_Thanks for your concern._

_Andrea Beeler_
_Rescue Director_


----------

